# MP3 Player required



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey Guys, 
I need a dedicated MP3 player with large battery life(rechargeable preferred). 
Budget <5K but do suggest if there are better players available at a slightly higher cost. Initially I was thinking about buying a iPod Touch 8GB (approx 15K) , but I will be changing my phone soon so need to save for that. 

I have a Technofusion Twinwoofers IEM and Panasonic DJ100 headphones. so will be using only these two. 
Features Required
1. Music clarity - No compromise at all. DAC should be excellent 
2. Battery - rechargeable/inbuilt preferred.
3. Capacity - 4/8GB or support for Micro SD card up to 16/32 GB
4. Good playlist management. 


let me know if you require any other information  

-RCuber


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2012)

SanDisk Sansa ClipZip

Fulfills all your requirements.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 26, 2012)

Sansa Clip+ ?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2012)

ClipZip has better aesthetic appeal. 

And...




> The Clip Zip includes all the features of the Clip+ and is based on the same processor as the Clip+ and Fuze v2 but includes a larger 1.1-inch full-colour OLED display (with support for album art), redesigned controls, a Micro-USB connector, a new user interface similar to that of the Fuze+, a stopwatch, RDS radiocapability[8] and support for DRM-free AAC audio files (such as those purchased from the iTunes Store).[9] The Clip Zip is the first model in the Sansa Clip line to include support for AAC files. The new Clip Zip will be sold alongside the Clip+. Internally the Clip Zip is identical to the Clip+, and so retains its high quality DAC and amplifier.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

ClipZip looks good. what the cost? and I also want to see other offerings from other companies. just general R&D


----------



## sandynator (Jul 26, 2012)

Do Check the Cowon range from this link as per your budget
Cowon MP3 Players India: Cowon Video MP3 Players: Cowon Portable Audio Players: Flipkart.com

You won't regret choosing any* cowons* for aural bliss.
Only cons would be U/I of touch device & looks.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ Yes Cowon, IIRC these were one of the best MP3 players couple of years ago.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2012)

I am using Cowon iAudio E2 currently.

Completely Satisfied with it. 
Battery Life ~ 6 hours


But No Proper Playlist management.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 26, 2012)

KDroid said:


> I am using Cowon iAudio E2 currently.
> 
> Completely Satisfied with it.
> Battery Life ~ 6 hours
> ...



Can You tell how is this sansa clip zip compared to cowon in terms of audio quality?
What would be the cost of 8gb & is it freely available in India? 

I'm fed up with my Mobile so looking for some cheaper portable option minimum 8gb + sd card capacity.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2012)

I haven't had any chance to play around with Sansa. So can't compare it with Cowon.But from what I have heard, the sound quality is as good as Cowon's.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyways thanks.

This is the product which comes to my requirement but I doubt if its available freely here. 

I think I've to reshuffle my priority list & get an android fone first  add Jet audio from play store. 

For guys on tighter budget like me this will be quite close to getting a Cowon player


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, unfortunately it's not officially available in India. But I saw a site where it was available for 3.25k. Will need to dig a little...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ I think I closed a window where I was asking about the availability  , 

Its not available in flipkart, but ebay has listed it..


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2012)

Grabmore.in : Online Shopping of Electronics in India, Buy SanDisk SDMX22-004G-A57K Sansa Clip Zip 4 GB (Black) with cheapest price.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 26, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ I think I closed a window where I was asking about the availability  ,
> 
> Its not available in flipkart, but ebay has listed it..




try this
SanDisk Fuze+8GB (WHITE) [Fuze+] - Rs.4,400.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India

The dealer is from navi Mumbai I'll try to contact in person


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

TFS... Fuze+ looks sexy.. is a 4GB model available? I will be purchasing next week only ..

@KDroid: thanks for the link ill check both ClipZip and Fuze+ ..


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2012)

FUZE+ capacitive touch is clunky. I have it. Sound quality is pretty good. 
ClipZip is better with physical buttons.

If you are not looking for extensive equalizing options then SANSA players are good. Otherwise if you like to EQ and special effect every song then get a Cowon.

Ask pristinenote for SANSA players or where ever you find as these are not officially launched in India.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 27, 2012)

Do have a look at Nationite Nanite N2, if you can get used to the cluttered interface, Sound Quality is pretty good at that price level. Also iirc this is the cheapest player which comes with BBE eq. Battery life is good too.


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> TFS... Fuze+ looks sexy.. is a 4GB model available? I will be purchasing next week only ..
> 
> @KDroid: thanks for the link ill check both ClipZip and Fuze+ ..



Don't buy Fuze+. While the original Fuze had great sound quality the fuze+ is low in SQ IMO. The sandisk clip+  is very good compared to other DAPs. It has better sound quality than shuffle and nano, I can guarantee you that, as I have heard all three. Clipzip is just a remodelling of the clip+ but not what I call an improvement. Besides you can rockbox the clip+ easily and you get a wide range of features and a GREAT equaliser. Search rockbox over internet and you'll get the answer. Personally, I feed the sansa clip+ is low impedance dap, so you can easily drive even an average sized CAN with it. Only one con is that battery is 18-20 hrs on continuous playback after rockboxing. I saw Fuze+ on infibeam and it is damn cheap for the SQ. Besides its got 32gb micro sd card support.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2012)

Faun said:


> If you are not looking for extensive equalizing options then SANSA players are good. Otherwise if you like to EQ and special effect every song then get a Cowon.



I didn't read this part correctly.. yes EQ and effects is also a priority. Bass Enhancement or Wide is what I need. 

if anyone has a Samsung Android using the default player, set EQ to "Rock" and Effects to "Wide" and listen to this Blue Stahli - Rapid Fire - YouTube or Points of Authority - Linkinpark.

also pls suggest COWON players. with a display similar to Clip Zip.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 30, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I didn't read this part correctly.. yes EQ and effects is also a priority. Bass Enhancement or Wide is what I need.
> 
> if anyone has a Samsung Android using the default player, set EQ to "Rock" and Effects to "Wide" and listen to this Blue Stahli - Rapid Fire - YouTube or Points of Authority - Linkinpark.
> 
> also pls suggest COWON players. with a display similar to Clip Zip.



No compact players in cowon's stable except e2  thats why thought of sansa . For me cowons anyday better than all players including apples
see Welcome to Cowon India - MP3 Players & PMP

If you have mid range android fone try *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jetappfactory.jetaudio&hl=en
Alternative to cowon players 

Cowon c2 is the only cheapest option with expandable memory.


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 31, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I didn't read this part correctly.. yes EQ and effects is also a priority. Bass Enhancement or Wide is what I need.
> 
> if anyone has a Samsung Android using the default player, set EQ to "Rock" and Effects to "Wide" and listen to this Blue Stahli - Rapid Fire - YouTube or Points of Authority - Linkinpark.
> 
> also pls suggest COWON players. with a display similar to Clip Zip.


From what I have heard Samsung players don't have a very good equalizer(compared to cowon). Anything android is not that good ,coz it is bound to lag after some time.



sandynator said:


> No compact players in cowon's stable except e2  thats why thought of sansa . For me cowons anyday better than all players including apples
> see Welcome to Cowon India - MP3 Players & PMP
> 
> If you have mid range android fone try *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jetappfactory.jetaudio&hl=en
> ...


I don't agree that ANY cowon player is better than ANY other player.


----------



## cyberxtremer (Aug 14, 2012)

You can get an iPod nano for 6k. Nothing better than Apple 
Apple iPod nano - Get iPod nano with Free Shipping & Engraving - Apple Store (U.S.)


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

I would put another 4K and buy a iPhone 3GS , No to iPod Nano.. I will be going for Sandisk player.. this purchase got postponed as I bought another gadget this month


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

My bid go to cowon j3 if you want for audio bliss and long battery life in one charge. 
Some time I watch movie on my cowon for the only reason sound.
It's some time feel like sitting in home theater. 
But if you want wifi Bluetooth and games and audio is not more of factor to you then you can consider IPod touch 5g which is going to launch in coming month.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I haven't purchased one yet. I bought some other stuff so currently out of "Funds"  .. will be buying in first week of September. 

Clip Zip is not available in India. all ebay listings are imports. so it will take about 15 days to reach, i'm not interested in that(shipping form US). 

so my current option is either Sansa Clip+ or Fuze+  

Can I consider any Philips or Sony Players?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2012)

> Can I consider any Philips or Sony Players?



??? 5char


----------



## sandynator (Aug 25, 2012)

@RCuber 
Around 5k budget only 2 better options

1. Fuze+ 8gb from pristine note[Contacted them for clip zip but they won't stock it]
SanDisk Fuze+8GB (WHITE) [Fuze+] - Rs.4,400.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India

&

2. COWON D2 PLUS 4GB  @5250 from cowon india 
MP3 Players, COWON D2 PLUS 4GB

@KDroid  or anyone 
please throw some light on cowon d2+ & which will be better out of box without any eq customisation. What is major difference in new jet effects 3 which is absent in D2/D2 plus


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2012)

apparently I didn't see the availability of Clip+ in FK, its out of productions and hence I cannot buy it. so I have decided to go for Clip Zip from Grabmore.in.

Question - How is Grabmore?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 7, 2012)

I had online conversation with their cc on saturday.

Foll. Pt. To consider
1. US warranty, if faultly in warranty period have send it back with 1.5k 
2. Price does not includes octroi and service charges.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Nanducob (Sep 8, 2012)

akkib89 said:


> Don't buy Fuze . While the original Fuze had great sound quality the fuze  is low in SQ IMO



Maybe its just your personal opinion,but im yet to find a review which says the SQ of Fuse   < originalFuse


----------



## RCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

okay.. now I will go for Fuze+ .. 

@sandynator: PM me after you visit Prestine Note.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

Ordered Sansa Fuze+ form Pristine Note, they will ship it once the payment is confirmed. Damage Rs. 4400+70(shipping)


----------



## red dragon (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats!It is a very good DAP,but I am not sure about Rockbox port for it.
The clip plus(rockboxed) is probably the best DAP I have ever heard(Cowons included)


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

^^ I couldn't get it Clip+ anywhere in India, and I was not interested in importing from US for RMA cost(shipping) .. 

BTW.. Pristine note shipped using Aramex.. now I am worried


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2012)

RCuber said:


> BTW.. Pristine note shipped using Aramex.. now I am worried



Every reason to be worried about. I got mine via DTDC on special request.

Rockbox is buggy on FUZE+. But this thing is a beauty with brains. Did I say brains ?


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 13, 2012)

I had good exp with aramex.

I had good exp with aramex.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 15, 2012)

received the package today.. quite impressed with the delivery speed of Aramex.

coming to the player.. I haven't opened it yet


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats..and later update the fw and tell us if the touch issues are solved,thinking of buying it.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 15, 2012)

A Firmware update fixed the touch issue, its more responsive now.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 15, 2012)

Quoting something from Engadget
'The touch panel itself works as you'd expect, letting you either swipe in any direction or simply tap to navigate the menu system. The problem is that the Fuze 's interface tends to either be tooresponsive when it don't want it to be (causingYou to accidentally skip ahead or back), or not responsive enough, with the interface generally being just laggy enough to get on your nerves'

any problems like those mentioned above?btw which colour youve got?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 16, 2012)

^^ let me use that for couple of days first  cant tell that so soon as I havent used it much


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok,what colour did you get?

Ok,what colour did you get?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 16, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Ok,what colour did you get?
> 
> Ok,what colour did you get?



Its a white one, sir.

Pristine Note has White model only.....



RCuber said:


> ^^ let me use that for couple of days first  cant tell that so soon as I havent used it much



Your Reviews for touch response, U/I  & most importantly SOUND


----------



## RCuber (Sep 16, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Ok,what colour did you get?


White 8 GB, he also has 16GB Black model, but he is not put that one up in his site. 



sandynator said:


> Your Reviews for touch response, U/I  & most importantly SOUND


sound on first impression is it sounds fantastic. UI and Touch is not the greatest in the world and not the best designed. I will be using these when commuting to office by cab. I will test these features during the travel so give me couple of days to test. 
one thing which bugs me is that you cannot directly jump to current playing list. :/ 

PS: the sound test in based on my Tekfusion TwinWoofers and NOT the bundled earphones. I didn't even bother to test the bundled earphone.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 16, 2012)

ooh no! 
I totally forgot of 16gb black model which is just below 6k may be 5800inr

btw who uses stock h/s now.

ooh no! 
I totally forgot of 16gb black model which is just below 6k may be 5800inr

btw who uses stock h/s now.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 16, 2012)

> btw who uses stock h/s now.


the guys how don't know about IEM ?? 

EDIT: what is the approximate charging time for Fuze+ .. yesterday I had kept it for 4-5  hrs using a iPod Charger(5V 1A). later shifted it to PC USB , is still charging to 90% range..


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2012)

RCuber said:


> one thing which bugs me is that you cannot directly jump to current playing list. :/


There is no playlist management.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 16, 2012)

BTW any recommendation regarding Album Art/Music Management software?


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 16, 2012)

Are you asking about tagging/album art/lyrics downloading? 

Musicbrainz picard
zortam mp3 media(paid)


----------



## KDroid (Sep 16, 2012)

MP3Tag does it for me.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2012)

^^ thanks... worked, but Fuze+ doesn't pick up details from FLAC files :/ 

BTW.. battery is suppose to be 24 hrs right? .. also let me know if FLAC consumes more power, I have used the full charged player for about 3-4 hrs from yesterday. and the battery is about 40%.


----------

